# Craftsman 13HP30 Model 944.526800?



## WOLVERINE (Feb 8, 2011)

Trying to find a parts fiche to order some parts and maybe do some modifications. Looking for the shear pin part number from sears but can't find them. 
On another note has anyone changed the pulley size on the auger along with a shorter belt to make the auger go faster. I know the 13 HP can handle it and the Husqvarna model of the same hp which is similar throws snow further and probably has the setup I'm looking for.

Ideas?

Again,

Model # 944.526800
Ser # 120606M 001122


----------



## indypower (Oct 28, 2010)

your snow blower was made by Husqvarna.


----------



## WOLVERINE (Feb 8, 2011)

Really?

That explains the similarity but not why it throws snow further then mine! What Model?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I am not sure on the models, but I know some Craftsman's use different bearing and pulleys than the real Husqvarna models.

This guy has the Craftsman and swapped in the Husqvarna parts.
http://picasaweb.google.com/audreyappliance/2008Craftsman145TorqueRatingSnowThrower#


----------



## WOLVERINE (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks, I'll start there!


----------



## WOLVERINE (Feb 8, 2011)

I tried to get the high speed impeller kit but it wouldn't crossreference from the USA to Canada but I went to the Husq Dealer and ordered their kit which only included the engine pulley same as that guy but the belt is too short. Now I need a longer belt to make it work. Stock belt is 5/8" x 37" so anyone have any idea what belt length I'll need and a part number to correspond so I can get one. 

Thanks!


----------



## tailifter (Mar 7, 2011)

(Canada) I have the 2010-11 Husqvarna built Craftsman Model 52993, 27 inch 305 14.5 Briggs and Stratton engine, This is the Hydrostatic model . I have used it for 7 heavy storms , It has no modifications. It easily out performs my neighbours similar sized snow blowers: John Deere, Ariens, Toro and a Murray built Craftsman. They are 26-32 inch width and have 14.5 torque, 11, 11.5 amd 13 horsepower. The hydrostatic enables it to go through the heavy snowplowed snow much easier than the others, also with it's variable speed and by just moving the hydro lever, I can go from forward to reverse without stopping or change my ground speed. I am really satisfied with this machine.


----------

